# Is this kool or what...



## privvydigger (Jun 19, 2010)

I got it at a yard sale today for a couple a dollars.
 Appears to be a rear seated ricshaw or maybe ice cream bike
 anyone have a clue
 no makers mark and handmade


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 19, 2010)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 19, 2010)

all rubber tires, the axle is broke and something is missing from atop the double wheeled end
 thx for looking


----------



## Wangan (Jun 19, 2010)

That looks like something I saw in a movie once.There was a big box on front.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 19, 2010)

thats what i thought... turns out there's a tag that says made in the Philippines.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey,...maybe you could revamp it and sell bottles downtown! [] I'll bet it would take some getting used to to ride it. Cool find.              Joe


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 19, 2010)

this thing is only 24'' long.....
 The peddles work and the chain is in good shape.  I have not found anything on it yet but i'm searching


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 19, 2010)

it looks a little like a ice cream peddlers bike ..i  tried that as a kid back in the 60's...it was way to hard of work...


----------



## Wangan (Jun 20, 2010)

If its only 24" long then it must be for the Phillipean version of a monkey grinder?[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Mad,

 Very cool acquisition. I love the street scene in the Philippines. The jeepneys, carcars, tuk tuks , everymanner of wheeled vehicle. There's many food vendors that use tricycle frames. Balut anyone?






























 What'cha gonna do with it. Talk about your possibilities...


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 21, 2010)

i 'm wondering if a real monkey rode this...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 21, 2010)

pretty neat fella,

 looks like something that guy on the show " Pickers " would like............

 take care and keep on diggin'

 jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 21, 2010)

> Is this kool or what...


 
 what. []


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 21, 2010)

thx for the replies everyone
 still looking for a pic of one and what it may have been...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 21, 2010)

Nacho  Libre!!!
 http://www.flashracingonline.com/files/imagecache/thumb_320x240/online-games/1_6.jpg


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 21, 2010)

ouch!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Mad,
> 
> ...


 

 My wife ate Balut as a kid to help her put on weight.[:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2010)

> My wife ate Balut as a kid to help her put on weight.


 
 Hey Rory,

 What's her thoughts on Balut today? Is there any middle ground, or is it strictly love it or hate it? Way too long since my last visit over there....






 Palawan


----------



## blade (Jun 28, 2010)

[] What !


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 She would not eat one now. She said the trick is to let them go down quick. Don't chew. LOL
 Her Mom fixes some Milk Fish now and then and eats the eyes out of it.[:'(]  Her Mom denies doing it though.[]


----------

